# Savage 99



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just picked up a old Savage 99 in fair condition. As far as I can tell it is a 1907 model, chambered in 303 Savage with a rotary mag. It has a marble arms peep sight tang mounted. It also appears rather on the old side,
Shells are way expensive for this thing, but dies can still be bought for reloading.

I saw some thing once that you could use 30 30 brass to make brass for the 303 but I just can't remember where I seen that at.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Savage 99 is a nice rifle and much sought after. I was caught off guard with the 303. I didn't know it was made in that caliber, or if I did I have completely forgot about it. I was curious though so I checked on the internet. Couldn't take feeling ignorant. 

I found this when a fellow questioned if you could use 30-30 brass.



> NO!
> 
> .30-30 brass is ~0.04" smaller at the head than .303 Savage and you'd likely get split cases that could damage the rifle's chamber or worse. According to Ken Howell's book Custom Cartridges you can form cases from .220 Swift cases by fireforming with an inert filler (corn meal) and a fast pistol powder. Then back off the .303 Savage sizing die so that the cases headspace on the formed cases shoulder instead of the rim. Trim them to length, deburr, and go for it.


Here is the site I got it from: http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/inde ... 70043.html

I also found that Midway USA has a case forming die for $99. I wonder how they came up with that price? 

Here is a suggestion from Midway USA. It sounds like they or RCBS will help you.


> Suggestions:
> 
> •A search of MidwayUSA's product offering using "RCBS" followed by the name of the specific finished caliber needed will give a listing of all the RCBS dies available and may help to show what will be needed in that specific case- forming process.
> 
> ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for all that information. when I first heard 303 savage I said you mean 303 British don't you. I still thought the guy was pulling my leg so I looked it up on the internet that was about 18 years ago. 
Funny the 220 swift case can be fire formed as I have bunches of that case for mine. One of the benefits of belonging to a sportsman club is the brass that is left on the range a member gets first chance at.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Funny the 220 swift case can be fire formed as I have bunches of that case for mine.


I was out of town yesterday so didn't have time to read the whole link. I don't see how the 220 swift can be used either. I looked up the 303 on the internet myself and thought 303 British just like you did. I seen some pictures and the 220 swift and 303 Savage don't have the same rim at all.

I would call RCBS. I looked at Midway USA and they had the forming die for the 303 Savage so they also should know what brass to start with. The forming die they had was an RCBS.

I have reloading manuals back to 1957, but I couldn't find any information on the 303 Savage. I'm curious so now I have to look. If I find anything I'll get back to this thread.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Graf & Sons is showing PRIVI PARTIVAN BRASS listed for around $55/100. That is as cheap as I have seen. Other sources are $1- $1.25 per case. In know I've seen other sources for it I just can't remember what they are. I'm tempted to grab some from Grafs myself. My dad has a M99 in 303 and I've been collecting brass and loading equipment for it. Luckily he saved his brass so he already has some. Right before the shortage I managed to snap up a full box of new brass for $5 at a gun show. I don't think the guy knew what he had.

Most of the loading data I have seen is 30-30 data reduced 10% and work up from there.

http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/pro ... ctId/12638


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Does the Savage 303 use .308 or .311 diameter bullets?

Anyway, this guy evidently thinks 308 and he thinks you can use 30-30 brass. Kind of Mickey Mouse directions I think, but for what it's worth here is the site.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7347689_use-30_ ... 3-gun.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I am wrong about the 220 swift. I run into an article that appears more credible.



> To begin with the 220 Swift cartridge rim is smaller than the 303 Savage. I've four old Savage 99s in 303 Savage and they all extract the 303 made from resized 220 Swift brass. The brass does not swell at the base and is as good to use as the Winchester 303 Savage brass I purchased at a premium.
> 
> First, you need virgin Remington brass to begin. I was told to start with Winchester virgin 220 Swift brass and when resized it did not work. Why, I do not know but the originator of this method could not make it work either
> when I sent him my resized and loaded ammo. Win may be thicker than Rem. Don't start by resizing 100 cases as I did. Those cases from Winchester refused to chamber. They may have if the necks had been reamed. With a .308 bullet seated they would not chamber. GOOD BARRELS
> ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have seen new brass for the 303 savage. No it isn't cheap but if one were to load it at a moderate level not try to push the envelope cases should last a very long time.
I have 32 special Winchester brass from the mid 1960's that have been reloaded at least 10 times that have passed all the test in good shape with the bent paper clip and visual inspection.

I would bet if the 303 savage would have been a Winchester, Remington or even a Marlin it would still be as popular as the 30-30 Winchester.

Thanks for all the information.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW I have often used a seating die as an intermediate sizer when forming various cases. Most have a shoulder set back so it will not touch the case when seating the bullet. By pulling the seating stem out it allows you to partially size the case then go back and finish it with the full length die. The only hitch is it will crimp the case mouth. Nothing the sizer can't push through but on thinner cases you can crush the case. But if you have to trim the case for length anyway the crimp can be removed/cut off and then the case run through the sizer.


----------

